# [VirtualBox] VMs ne démarrent plus suite à la mise à jour

## Poussin

Bonjour, 

J'ai mis Virtualbox-bin à jour (3.2.12-r1 -> 4.0.0-r1)

Depuis, impossible de démarrer les VMs. Que ce soit les anciennes, ou une nouvelle crée avec cette version.

J'obtient ce message:

```

RTR3Init failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)

The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing

'/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'

may correct this. Make sure that you do not mix the OSE version and the PUEL version of VirtualBox.

```

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Note: J'ai bien modprobe -r les_modulesVB, et modprobe de nouveau (en fait j'ai même redémarrer la machine depuis et aucun résultat)

----------

## barul

Tu devrais lire ce que tu nous montre comme message d'erreur. C'est aussi gros qu'une maison.

----------

## Poussin

Sauf que d'après emerge, tout s'est bien passé.

que /etc/init.d/vboxdrv n'existe pas

que virtualbox-modules-4 est installé (et, toujours d'après emerge, sans soucis)

Et a priori, je n'ai rien mixé comme version (juste emerge virtualbox-bin)

----------

## ghoti

Tu peux nous faire un uname -r ainsi qu'un eselect kernel show ?

Sinon, si tu avais utilisé virtualbox juste avant de le mettre à jour, il faut peut-être faire un rmmod suivi d'un modprobe des modules ...Last edited by ghoti on Thu Jan 13, 2011 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 des deux côtés. Ce n'est pas si vieux si? :p

----------

## ghoti

Arf, j'éditais au moment où tu as répondu : veux-tu voir la fin de mon post précédent ?

----------

## Poussin

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, si tu avais utilisé virtualbox juste avant de le mettre à jour, il faut peut-être faire un rmmod suivi d'un modprobe des modules ...

 

Ca a été fait (enfin, via modprobe -r)

----------

## ghoti

Au fait, ma première question n'était pas pour vérifier la version particulière du noyau mais plutôt pour contrôler que les sources correspondaient bien à ton noyau actif, ce qui semble être le cas ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

c'est bien le cas oui  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Quelqu'un semble avoir le même message que toi sur le forum de Virtualbox.

D'après le gars, c'est parce qu'il essayait d'utiliser une version 32 bits sur une plateforme 64 bits.

Ça évoque quelque-chose pour toi ?

----------

## Poussin

Moui, j'ai bien un système en amd64 (multilib), mais l'ebuild test cela et configure SRC_URI en conséquence.

Dans le doute dans mes distfiles, il s'agit bien de VirtualBox-4.0.0-69151-Linux_amd64.run

Et puis, en version 3.2.12, ça fonctionnait :/

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Les modules ont également été recompilés/updatés à la version 4 ?

----------

## Poussin

Oui oui:

```

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

     Available versions:  3.1.8 (~)3.2.10 3.2.12{tbz2} (~)4.0.0{tbz2} {kernel_linux}

     Installed versions:  4.0.0{tbz2}(12:55:28 AM 01/11/2011)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Kernel Modules for Virtualbox

```

----------

## ghoti

Tu as fait l'emerge de virtualbox-bin aujourd'hui ou bien le 11/01 ?

Je demande ça parce qu'il me semble que les modules v4 sont sortis avant le package lui-même et qu'ils ont donc peut-être été compilés pour vbox 3.2 ...   :Confused: 

Essaye peut-être de recompiler les modules : ce n'est pas pour le temps que ça prend !  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

La version qu'on prends sur le site de VBox fonctionne très bien, et /etc/init.d/vboxdrv existe

----------

## ghoti

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> La version qu'on prends sur le site de VBox fonctionne très bien, et /etc/init.d/vboxdrv existe

 

Heu, mais la version utilisée par l'ebuild provient directement du site de VBox ! :

 *Quote:*   

> SRC_URI="amd64? ( http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/${PV}/${MY_P}_amd64.run )

 

Je ne sais pas ce que fait /etc/init.d/vboxdrv mais j'imagine qu'il ne fait rien d'autre que charger les modules, ce que gentoo réalise par ses propres méthodes (/etc/conf.d/modules).

Avant de casser la distrib en contournant le système de packages, je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux s'assurer que l'ebuild a réellement un problème !  :Wink: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

C'est bizarre, moi ça fonctionne bien. Essai avec un kernel plus récent (perso je suis sur le 2.6.37-gentoo) 

Mais avant réinstalle à nouveau virtualbox (bin et module), peut-être que dans la copie de fichier ça a merdé quelque part...

----------

